# Most embarassing conversation with therapist...



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

What has been your most embarassing or awkward conversation with a therapist, if you don't mind sharing?

I am still thinking...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Probably talking about the bullying I experienced. I never tell anyone about it, and I started crying as soon as I began which I was not expecting.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Oh, gosh...I've talked at length about my fear of getting a pelvic exam with my 62 year old, male therapist.


omg hahaha
i was almost going to talk about this with mine but came to the conclusion it's much too awkward.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I had a really old fashioned (& old generally lol) therapist that assumed I was gay 'cos I'm androgynous, generally quiet and I guess well groomed. Was a very awkward conversation... I stopped seeing her after not to long :teeth


----------



## emmanemma (Apr 16, 2012)

One of my therapists wore these really tight trousers, you could see the outline of his junk and I couldnt stop staring, it was really gross. I never went back cos I was sure I came off as a perv.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

With my current therapist, the conversation was about my lack of relationships and he mentioned something about me one day having a boyfriend/being intimate. I wanted to shoot myself for how embarrassed I felt, since I don't ever talk about those things with anyone, let alone an older male. The whole thing was just very uncomfortable for me, I hardly remember what I even said...lol 

Other awkward conversations surrounded my issues with self-harm and having to answer his questions about it (how, where, when, why & if anyone else knows--it was scary for me having to give details like this) 

Stupid things I guess, but anyway.


----------



## StressedJason (Mar 27, 2012)

emmanemma said:


> One of my therapists wore these really tight trousers, you could see the outline of his junk and I couldnt stop staring, it was really gross. I never went back cos I was sure I came off as a perv.


That's pretty hilarious but I can totally understand. It's like women wearing low-cut shirts and expecting people not to stare.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, the most uncomfortable happened when I answered "not really" to the sexual abuse question asked by a male psychiatrist instead of "no" as I always had before . . .


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dying note said:


> With my current therapist, the conversation was about my lack of relationships and he mentioned something about me one day having a boyfriend/being intimate. I wanted to shoot myself for how embarrassed I felt, since I don't ever talk about those things with anyone, let alone an older male.


This


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I guess I was talking about feelings of loneliness when I broke down in tears and the whites of my eyes turned blood red. Then the appointment ended and my therapist lied to me and said I looked okay so that I'd get out of there and make another appointment. As she guided me to the reception area, I broke away without warning and hid in the toilet for a while.


----------



## KayVeigh (Feb 23, 2012)

Probably the conversation where I was cornered in to admitting that I am afraid of most people and can hardly trust anyone. Then my therapist asked me, "Why?" Didn't have an answer. The whole thing was embarrassing and awkward to me. :um


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Dying note said:


> With my current therapist, the conversation was about my lack of relationships and he mentioned something about me one day having a boyfriend/being intimate. I wanted to shoot myself for how embarrassed I felt, since I don't ever talk about those things with anyone, let alone an older male. The whole thing was just very uncomfortable for me, I hardly remember what I even said...lol
> 
> Other awkward conversations surrounded my issues with self-harm and having to answer his questions about it (how, where, when, why & if anyone else knows--it was scary for me having to give details like this)
> 
> Stupid things I guess, but anyway.


These are probably my two most awkward topics in therapy too and they have come up with both therapists I have had. I get really nervous when they use the word "intimacy" about relationships because I know what they're actually referring to. Also, anytime I have to give details about my pathetic life and social anxiety.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Sometimes there are these awkward silences when I'm talking with my therapist. In my mind I'm yelling, "You know I have social anxiety! Say something to fill the silence! It's making me uncomfortable, and I'm not supposed to feel uncomfortable here!"

I've also been embarrassed every time I've burst into tears in front of a therapist. Crying is acceptable in such situations, but I hate crying in front of people. It makes me think I'm weak. :|


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i had a therapist that i had a crush on, so it was really easy for me to get embarrassed in front of him. once he just said the word 'sex' and i blushed like mad. it was pretty embarrassing.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Barette said:


> Probably talking about the bullying I experienced. I never tell anyone about it, and I started crying as soon as I began which I was not expecting.


Exactly this. It ended the session as well.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I was so awkward around my therapist that the therapy didn't work. The only good was him showing me how much bullying affected me and how much I didn't realize it.. a whole lot. He had me write down the names I would be called and read them out loud and I started crying. :um


----------



## Pheebs (Nov 22, 2011)

Explaining my recurring fear/thoughts that I was going to lose my mind, snap, and become a serial killer overnight. It sounded absolutely ridiculous, and I knew it was, but the thoughts were absolutely terrifying. Luckily, he was so nice about it and was very reassuring, and not surprised at all.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

talking about my dating life.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Whenever my therapist asks about sex and asks questions about what I consider sexually attractive. She asked me once if I found her sexually attractive and then uncrossed and recrossed her legs while wearing a skirt. It was pretty awkward...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dying note said:


> With my current therapist, the conversation was about my lack of relationships and he mentioned something about me one day having a boyfriend/being intimate. I wanted to shoot myself for how embarrassed I felt, since I don't ever talk about those things with anyone, let alone an older male. The whole thing was just very uncomfortable for me, I hardly remember what I even said...lol
> 
> Other awkward conversations surrounded my issues with self-harm and having to answer his questions about it (how, where, when, why & if anyone else knows--it was scary for me having to give details like this)
> 
> Stupid things I guess, but anyway.


He has likely heard worse - there is nothing to be ashamed of with a therapist, unless you are actively committing crimes or something.



pointy said:


> I guess I was talking about feelings of loneliness when I broke down in tears and the whites of my eyes turned blood red. Then the appointment ended and my therapist lied to me and said I looked okay so that I'd get out of there and make another appointment. As she guided me to the reception area, I broke away without warning and hid in the toilet for a while.


She probably didn't notice - there's nothing wrong with men crying. Men do have emotions, too. This is a pretty deep area.



Glacial said:


> These are probably my two most awkward topics in therapy too and they have come up with both therapists I have had. I get really nervous when they use the word "intimacy" about relationships because I know what they're actually referring to. Also, anytime I have to give details about my pathetic life and social anxiety.


"Intimacy" can also mean friendships - a best friend. I think a lot of us lack in this area.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Nothing, that's why they are for.


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

JGreenwood said:


> She asked me once if I found her sexually attractive and then uncrossed and recrossed her legs while wearing a skirt.


Okay, that is not an acceptable question to ask for a therapist. She can not involve her own persona in the patients treatment like that. That is both unethical and in most countries against the rules as well.
Even if she asks out of a professional interest, she still can't do that.
She's running quite a risk doing it as well. Since you live in the US you could probably sue her for sexual harassment and ruin her career completely.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

kpx0 said:


> Okay, that is not an acceptable question to ask for a therapist. She can not involve her own persona in the patients treatment like that. That is both unethical and in most countries against the rules as well.
> Even if she asks out of a professional interest, she still can't do that.
> She's running quite a risk doing it as well. Since you live in the US you could probably sue her for sexual harassment and ruin her career completely.


Eh. I have thought about that. But she is a nice lady and it wasn't entirely unpleasant...


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My most embarrassing must be the time where I was forced to say out loud what I really thought of myself as a person and every time I used the word stupid I would nearly be in tears. After that just having her read my diary was cringe worthy.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I told my therapist that I don't feel sexual pleasure from masturbation. It was awkward but I said it because I was talking about effects from my sexual abuse.

What was embarrassing was that he gave me a lesson about female anatomy & where I was "supposed" to get aroused with masturbation. :um I really wanted to run. I did not want my male therapist to give me a sex ed lesson. One of the many horrible sessions that I cited as a reason I had to leave therapy with him.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I really don't understand most therapist's proccupation with digging up the most emotionally crippling thing they can get out of you and in the most detail possible no less.

What does this achieve exactly, Does breaking us down like that make us easier to re-mould or something ? :blank


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

JGreenwood said:


> Whenever my therapist asks about sex and asks questions about what I consider sexually attractive. She asked me once if I found her sexually attractive and then uncrossed and recrossed her legs while wearing a skirt. It was pretty awkward...


was your therapist Sharon Stone?


----------



## bfkjd (Feb 23, 2012)

I was talking about how I feel my parents don't appreciate how good of a kid I am. I started saying that I never got in trouble in school, I've never done drugs, and then I blurted out that I've never had sex. It was awkward and pointless for me to say it, and she didn't mention it again. I felt really embarrassed for mentioning in such a weird way and I was probably blushing.


----------



## AinmCleite (Jun 5, 2012)

Probably when I read my poetry to her. She didn't believe that I could unintentionally write something so 'deep' she kept asking how did I cone up with this it that why did I phrase it that way etc. 
Another one was when she didn't realize that my memory blanks things out randomly. HER: "Did you apologize?" ME: "uhh, I think so?"


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Monroee said:


> I told my therapist that I don't feel sexual pleasure from masturbation. It was awkward but I said it because I was talking about effects from my sexual abuse.
> 
> What was embarrassing was that he gave me a lesson about female anatomy & where I was "supposed" to get aroused with masturbation. :um I really wanted to run. I did not want my male therapist to give me a sex ed lesson. One of the many horrible sessions that I cited as a reason I had to leave therapy with him.


You had to have been brave enough to go to a male therapist for such personal issues! Although I have nothing against male therapists, it sounds like it would be harder to build a trusting relationship to talk about your deep emotional problems stemming from sexual abuse. It also seems absurd that he taught you about the female anatomy since he doesn't have one. Its like a priest teaching about sex. I hope you've found a therapist whom you can bond with and feel at ease to share everything with. Good thing mine is a woman, so I don't mind sharing deeply personal issues with her.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

The most embarassing one would be me complaining that I've never had a boyfriend before. She kind of laughed at me when I said that. Made me feel like complete crap.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

ryobi said:


> was your therapist Sharon Stone?


That was exactly what I was thinking! LOL, Basic Instincts. Great movie.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

JGreenwood said:


> Whenever my therapist asks about sex and asks questions about what I consider sexually attractive. She asked me once if I found her sexually attractive and then uncrossed and recrossed her legs while wearing a skirt. It was pretty awkward...


Omg... i cant even think of how i might respond to that... just out of curiosity.... if you dont mind telling, what did u say?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> Omg... i cant even think of how i might respond to that... just out of curiosity.... if you dont mind telling, what did u say?


I told her that I found her a little attractive and then she moved on to asking me how I would approach a woman that I found attractive if I was going to do something like that. It was the most uncomfortable session i've ever had in my life.


----------



## Hoping4More (May 4, 2010)

Nothing that I said or opened up about. But one of them tried to make me count coins and do math in my head. After I told him I can't do it. I proved to him I couldn't because I broke down in tears and had an anxiety attack right there in the office. I was so embarrassed that I unable to do it.

There was another therapist that I actually got up and walked out on. I don't even remember what it was that I told him, but his response was, "That's weird." Seriously??? You're actually going to say that to somebody?!?! Especially to someone who feels people are constantly judging them?! I wanted to die right then and there. I had to get out of there and I was out the door and broke down in the car. Needless to say, I never went back.


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

KayVeigh said:


> Probably the conversation where I was cornered in to admitting that I am afraid of most people and can hardly trust anyone. Then my therapist asked me, "Why?" Didn't have an answer. The whole thing was embarrassing and awkward to me. :um


I really hate it when this happens 

I do that ALL the time!


----------

